# Hipster rebellion in Williamsburg: American Apparrel comes under seige



## editor (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like some folks have cracked under the growing strain of hipsters strutting around Williamsburg, with style store American Apparel coming under heavy manners:



> The the American Apparrel in Williamsburg was vandalized last night in an act of hipster rebellion. Both front windows were broken and the vandals unloaded a bunch of crap from a nearby dumpster, threw it in the middle of the road, and set off fireworks and smoke bombs on it.



http://www.freewilliamsburg.com/archives/2010/03/retail_terroris.html
http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/archives/2010/03/american_appare.php


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 10, 2010)

i bet the people who did it were themselves hipsters.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i bet the people who did it were themselves hipsters.


Perhaps they were annoyed that they couldn't afford AA's low-slung, skinny jeans?

Mind you what's happened in W'Burg is shit: this small cafe had been run by a lovely local bloke for years until the gentrification kicked him out - http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/read-cafe-williamsburg.html


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/14_american_apparel_models_freed


----------



## metalguru (Mar 14, 2010)

Isn't Bushwick the new Williamsburg?

It's a familiar scenario though: 

- Hipsters, students and artists start to populate a previously unfashionable area for the low rent

- Area becomes 'the new Chelsea, Hoxton, Notting Hill' - rapidly features first in style magazines, then the national papers 

- The colourful laid back atmosphere attracts richer people who start moving in

- Hipsters, students, artists priced out of the rental market and forced to move out

- Area becomes staid.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Hook is one part of Brookyln that is attracting artists but should remain developer free for a while yet on account of it being a bugger to get to.













http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/red-hook-brooklyn-photos.html


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 14, 2010)

editor said:


> Red Hook is one part of Brookyln that is attracting artists but should remain developer free for a while yet on account of it being a bugger to get to.



See to me NYC is Manhattan.  I'd feel depressed living anywhere else in the city.  When I couldn't afford Manhattan any more, I moved to Philadelphia, where anyone can afford to live in the center of town.  I reckon more people should do that, rather than desperately trying to keep a toe-hold in Red Hook or Bensonhurst ffs.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> See to me NYC is Manhattan.  I'd feel depressed living anywhere else in the city.  When I couldn't afford Manhattan any more, I moved to Philadelphia, where anyone can afford to live in the center of town.  I reckon more people should do that, rather than desperately trying to keep a toe-hold in Red Hook or Bensonhurst ffs.



I'm surprise3d you say that because as a toruist trying to book hotel rooms Philly was miles more expensive than anywhere else for the same standard of rooms. More expensive than Manhattan or Washington for instance. We decided to give the place a swerve and staying for a few days in Asbury park instead.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 22, 2010)

1927 said:


> I'm surprise3d you say that because as a toruist trying to book hotel rooms Philly was miles more expensive than anywhere else for the same standard of rooms. More expensive than Manhattan or Washington for instance.



But long-term rents are far more expensive in Manhattan--like three or four times as much.


----------



## D (Apr 13, 2010)

Red Hook is home to one of my favorite music venues in NYC:

Jalopy


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2010)

I've never had a night out out in Red Hook, but I reckon I'll give it a go next time I'm out there.


----------

